# Multiday hunting pack recomendations?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Last few months, ive been looking for a pack that:

- can hold a bow, or a smoke pole.
- can mount a holster on the waist pad.
- has a meat hauler
- carry everything I need for 3 days. ( I guess that means 75 liters or there abouts)
- is less then $400 so i can justify the expense to the wife.

Alps Commander is right out. Already have it, works ok for backpacking trips in the winter, but it's not something I want to use on an archery hunt.
Alps commander X i'd have already purchased off ebay, but I was outbid at the last minute. Base pack is a little heavy anyway.

Suggestions?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you're gonna spend $400, I'd look used on the Rokslide forum classifieds for a used Kifaru, Stone Glacier, or Exo Pack. Might still be tough to get frame and pack for $400 but it would fit the bill of what you need.

I personally use a Kifaru(I have the Reckoning Bag as well as the Stryker which is more of a day bag with a meat shelf.) Mostly do 2-5 day backpack hunts. Helped pack out 4 bucks 3 cow elk and an antelope last year, and have done similar amounts of hauling the 2-3 years previous to that. Meat shelf is nice because you can pack out half an animal in the load shelf and pack camp inside the bag.

Lots of good options out there.


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

Personally I am a huge fan of the mystery ranch series of packs. They can be spendy but are well worth the $. 

How to get them for less than $400? BlackOvis and or Camofire websites. They are sort of the same company but camofire is the daily flash sale side of BlackOvis's gear. So sign up for camofire emails and wait for them to list a mystery ranch bag you want. Going the camofire route is just a waiting game for the thing you are interested in. 

Also, BlackOvis just finished their memorial day sale with all mystery ranch packs being 25% off. BlackOvis seems to do this sale about once a quarter. So their $500 bags (average price for their packs) cost only $375. That is what I did. Hope this helps!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I think you are limited to a few packs. 

Badlands does some sells every year to where things are 50% off. I usually get an outfitter code that I could share next time I get it with you over PM. That'll probably come around again in August. That would knock the Vario system down to the $350 range. Other than that, I think that another had mentioned Mystery Ranch. I have no experience with them.

In the realm of used Kifaru, Stone Glacier, and EXO, finding a used one around $400 would be pretty lucky. I have seen some older ones in that range. EXO has a Facebook page that occasionally a K2, or even a K3 will come up. Those generally go for between $500-$600 and sell within minutes. 

I have an EXO K3 4800 that I just love. It is a comfortable well designed pack.

Good luck. Let me know if you would be interested in the code I will get in the next couple of months.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I don’t know why Eberlestock never gets any love on these threads. Made in Idaho and purpose built. With their materials and build quality I don’t see ever needing a Badlands style warranty. I have the Blue Widow and am happy with it. It seems heavy in the hand, but fully loaded it carries weight well.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I would put my money into the frame that has a load sling (meat shelf) and load lifters. As far as carrying a camp on your back, any duffle and rainfly will work. For compressing your duffle a compression panel will do that as well as double for hauling meat to keep it secure.

If you just want to pack in and hunt from there you can carry along your current day pack as part of your duffle system.

For $400, you can buy a new top of the line improved style frame. Your shoulders, back, and hips will thank you.

Just need to research frames now to choose what you want. I went with Stone Glacier FWIW.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

In that price range I would look into a Mystery Ranch. I just picked up a Mystery Ranch Metcalf this year to give a try. (I got a deal on it) but, its $499 msrp and you will most likely find it cheaper if you look around. (scheels sometimes has deals on them)

I did a lot of looking into Mystery Ranch and I cant find a whole lot of bad things about them. Lots of guys say the more weight you add to it the more comfortable it gets. It fits me nice and seems to be comfortable. The Metcalf is a 4-5 day pack. A week if your a smart backpack hunter. I have only used it on the turkey hunt so far but, I got it for a day hunting pack and if I need to use it as a 4 day pack it will do it.

Its got a meat shelf and the frame seems well designed. look at some videos on their website.

Or I could probably get you a deal on a Sitka pack..


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

BigT said:


> I think you are limited to a few packs.
> 
> Badlands does some sells every year to where things are 50% off. I usually get an outfitter code that I could share next time I get it with you over PM. That'll probably come around again in August. That would knock the Vario system down to the $350 range. Other than that, I think that another had mentioned Mystery Ranch. I have no experience with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you. If I commit to purchasing a badlands pack, I will keep this in mind.



one4fishing said:


> I don't know why Eberlestock never gets any love on these threads. Made in Idaho and purpose built.





High Desert Elk said:


> I would put my money into the frame that has a load sling (meat shelf) and load lifters. As far as carrying a camp on your back, any duffle and rainfly will work. .


Both of you got me looking at things I hadn't considered before.

This is interesting.
https://eberlestock.com/collections.../j-type-zip-on-dry-bag?variant=32111526510643

Aside from that, I do have some dufflebags left over from my younger days. All they do is sit there folded up neatly on a shelf. Haven't used them in a couple decades. I could probably save some money if I can figure out how to intergrate them with my existing daypack and a carrier frame. Although the eberlestock is much more tempting. If I shop around hard enough, I might be able to get that going on the cheap, not sure yet.



goosefreak said:


> Or I could probably get you a deal on a Sitka pack..


 You have some inside connection somewhere? :mrgreen:

As far as I know, Sitka is top dollar, and well out of my price range. I probably couldn't even afford their underwear, assuming they make some. LOL


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> I'd look used on the Rokslide forum classifieds for a used Kifaru, Stone Glacier, or Exo Pack.


^^This^^. Also look on KSL classifieds.

Key to packs is seeing what fits you personally. Each is different. I've had Eberlestock, Kuiu, Mystery Ranch, Horn Hunter and currently use and like Kifaru the best.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I went with SG in 2014, at the time, they were the lightest pack when empty out there for what I wanted. Ounces equal pounds, pounds equal pain. Also, you put the meat in between the bag and frame, keeping you from having to rearrange everything in your bag to haul meat. Leakage is not a problem as it is all external. SG now has an improved and redesigned frame that is top of the line.

They also were one of the few that had an actual meat shelf. That coupled with the bag that doubles as a compression panel, seemed like the number one option for me. Guess you could say that I'm a SG "fanboy", especially of it makes me feel better about my purchase.

Some people don't like the SG bags because there are no camo color options, but, I don't walk backward, so...


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

I use the Badlands Clutch. I don't know if they even sell it anymore, but its been a great pack. I got it at discount for around 120.00. It has a frame, a meat shelf, and more room then i have ever used. You can also holster a side arm to it very easily.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I ended up buying one of these.





I could care less for the camo pattern, though I suppose it's cool. Functionally it looks like an improvement over the alps commander i bought on impulse last year at sportsman's. Also 100 dollars cheaper and 3 pounds lighter then the alps commander X i constantly found myself looking at. I'm a sucker for brand loyalty and I typically stick with what I know works for me. I own several alps products, they should make me a freaking ambassador. But at 3 pounds lighter, 100 dolalrs cheaper, and a detachable small backpack instead of a fanny pack (alps...), I took a gamble on it.

Haven't used it yet, but so far I like what i see, alps has lost a customer, and my wife isn't going to kill me for spending 400-500 dollars on another piece of hunting gear.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I ended up buying one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought a used one of these on KSL. Also haven't used it yet, but just playing around with it I'm happy with my purchase. Think I'll still use the Badlands 2200 more often, but anything more than an overnighter I'll be using this bad boy. Price new is tough to beat for what you get. The one I bought was hardly used and the price was even better. I also now don't have a wife on my case for spending $400-800 on something "I didn't need".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Curious now that the hunts have started have you guys had a chance to use that Slumberjack pack? What have you liked / not liked about it?


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

TheHunted said:


> Curious now that the hunts have started have you guys had a chance to use that Slumberjack pack? What have you liked / not liked about it?


I didn't use it as intended at least. No multi day pack in for me this year, just day hunts. No harvests to pack out either. I wore it one day just as my day pack to test it out. It was pretty comfy, granted it was nowhere close to fully loaded. Interested to hear if anyone else used one fully loaded this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I've used the slumberjack pack I posted above several times over archery season, i've hammock camped probably 4 or 5 weekends with it, fully loaded with 3 days worth of food and 2 to 4 liters of water depending on where I was going. Overall I'm pretty happy with it. It carries my old PSE just fine, I think it's 41 or 43" axel to axel. Thus far my only complaint that the drop down weapon holder could be a little more robust, like say a cross strap in the cup the cinch it down good, but despite that complaint, it works. The detatchable daypack is sweaty on my back, but it works. Holds my 2liter bladder and almost everything i'd shove in my normal day pack.

The main pack seems to ride well, has enough ventilation, and holds all my crap. Unfortunately I haven't gotten a chance to use the meathauler portion of it yet, but i did play with it, and it's a little more work then what I'm used to to get the main pack off, but it looks like it will work.


----------

